
Fred Wilson hasn't done a 2012 deal - Pr0
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/12/10/fred-wilson-hasnt-done-a-2012-deal/
======
dbyrd
I think it's important to note, as the article does, that Union Square
Ventures has put out more money this year than any other year since 2004.

